# Mister John H



## neillrush (Oct 14, 2006)

Gibraltar 18/11/06
Not too many details yet about where from/where to
but quite photogenic.








Rgds Neill


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Neill
She is owned by Tidewater Marine delivered from Halter Marine Shipyard in New Orleans August 1974. Gross Tonnage 505. Theres a strong rumour she is bound for Caspian Sea.


----------



## neillrush (Oct 14, 2006)

She came in from Jebel Ali and her destination is listed as Freeport (BHS)
Rgds Neill


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

That could soon change Neil we are currently having talks with her owners for 2 vessels. She is one they have offered us.


----------



## neillrush (Oct 14, 2006)

Oh!!! OK Then I will wait with baited breff!!
Rgds Neill


----------



## Caribbigd (Aug 1, 2010)

*John H*

She was built for Jackson Marine Corp by Halter Marine. 5600hp, powered by two Alco 12V251 with Lufkin Gears. 2x100kw Detroit Gens. Intercon tow winch with 8V71 2,100' 1 1/8" wire. 10 crew.
Her first service was in the North Sea on charter to Brown & Root.


----------

